# Conte ha detto no al Real Madrid.



## admin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 ottobre 2018, è stato Antonio Conte a dire no al Real Madrid. Due i motivi che hanno spinto il tecnico italiano a rifiutare la panchina del prestigioso club spagnolo: lo spogliatoio ostile, a partire da Sergio Ramos, e i troppi rischi: per Conte non aveva nessun senso andare in un Real che ha appena ceduto Ronaldo senza comprare nessun altro. Così come non aveva senso andare in una squadra che ha appena vinto tre Champions di fila (quasi impossibile ripetersi) ed attualmente è nona in Liga. C'era il rischio di arrivare a fine stagione senza vittorie ed essere cacciato.

Come già ampiamente riportato, il tecnico del Real sarà Solari ad interim. Poi forse arriverà Martinez anche se il sogno di Perez è Mourinho.


----------



## admin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 ottobre 2018, è stato Antonio Conte a dire no al Real Madrid. Due i motivi che hanno spinto il tecnico italiano a rifiutare la panchina del prestigioso club spagnolo: lo spogliatoio ostile, a partire da Sergio Ramos, e i troppi rischi: per Conte non aveva nessun senso andare in un Real che ha appena ceduto Ronaldo senza comprare nessun altro. Così come non aveva senso andare in una squadra che ha appena vinto tre Champions di fila (quasi impossibile ripetersi) ed attualmente è nona in Liga. C'era il rischio di arrivare a fine stagione senza vittorie ed essere cacciato.
> 
> Come già ampiamente riportato, il tecnico del Real sarà Solari ad interim. Poi forse arriverà Martinez anche se il sogno di Perez è Mourinho.



Molto molto intelligente. Nei suoi panni avrei fatto la stessa cosa. 

Solo un pazzo oggi accetterebbe di allenare il Real.


----------



## Giek (30 Ottobre 2018)

Non è allenatore stile Real. Se fosse andato a Madrid e avesse cominciato a richiedere i suoi giocatori tipo (Giaccherini, Zaza, Eder, Sturaro, Moses, etc..) l’avrebbero impallinato. Giustamente


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 ottobre 2018, è stato Antonio Conte a dire no al Real Madrid. Due i motivi che hanno spinto il tecnico italiano a rifiutare la panchina del prestigioso club spagnolo: lo spogliatoio ostile, a partire da Sergio Ramos, e i troppi rischi: per Conte non aveva nessun senso andare in un Real che ha appena ceduto Ronaldo senza comprare nessun altro. Così come non aveva senso andare in una squadra che ha appena vinto tre Champions di fila (quasi impossibile ripetersi) ed attualmente è nona in Liga. C'era il rischio di arrivare a fine stagione senza vittorie ed essere cacciato.
> 
> Come già ampiamente riportato, il tecnico del Real sarà Solari ad interim. Poi forse arriverà Martinez anche se il sogno di Perez è Mourinho.



giornata di lutto per i gattusiani/anticonte.


----------



## bmb (30 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 ottobre 2018, è stato Antonio Conte a dire no al Real Madrid. Due i motivi che hanno spinto il tecnico italiano a rifiutare la panchina del prestigioso club spagnolo: lo spogliatoio ostile, a partire da Sergio Ramos, e i troppi rischi: per Conte non aveva nessun senso andare in un Real che ha appena ceduto Ronaldo senza comprare nessun altro. Così come non aveva senso andare in una squadra che ha appena vinto tre Champions di fila (quasi impossibile ripetersi) ed attualmente è nona in Liga. C'era il rischio di arrivare a fine stagione senza vittorie ed essere cacciato.
> 
> Come già ampiamente riportato, il tecnico del Real sarà Solari ad interim. Poi forse arriverà Martinez anche se il sogno di Perez è Mourinho.



L'ho sempre sostenuto che solo uno fuori di testa accetterebbe oggi la panchina del Real. Ed infatti quel letame di Lopetegui ci si è pure fatto esonerare dall'incarico di CT della Nazionale.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 ottobre 2018, è stato Antonio Conte a dire no al Real Madrid. Due i motivi che hanno spinto il tecnico italiano a rifiutare la panchina del prestigioso club spagnolo: lo spogliatoio ostile, a partire da Sergio Ramos, e i troppi rischi: per Conte non aveva nessun senso andare in un Real che ha appena ceduto Ronaldo senza comprare nessun altro. Così come non aveva senso andare in una squadra che ha appena vinto tre Champions di fila (quasi impossibile ripetersi) ed attualmente è nona in Liga. C'era il rischio di arrivare a fine stagione senza vittorie ed essere cacciato.
> 
> Come già ampiamente riportato, il tecnico del Real sarà Solari ad interim. Poi forse arriverà Martinez anche se il sogno di Perez è Mourinho.



Daje Andonio


----------



## __king george__ (30 Ottobre 2018)

sperare che c'entriamo noi in qualche modo è troppo? che magari le voci che dicevano che ha un accordo con noi per giugno non siano del tutto inventate è troppo? probabilmente si...ma di certo proprio oggi che doveva sancire la fine del discorso conte-milan una certa speranza l'ha comunque riaccesa...


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2018)

Azz allora è praticamente ufficiale Gonde al Milan??? 
Vamos preparate lo spumante buono


----------



## hakaishin (30 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Molto molto intelligente. Nei suoi panni avrei fatto la stessa cosa.
> 
> Solo un pazzo oggi accetterebbe di allenare il Real.



Concordo 
Non potevo pensare fosse cosi pazzo da andarci


----------



## tonilovin93 (30 Ottobre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sperare che c'entriamo noi in qualche modo è troppo? che magari le voci che dicevano che ha un accordo con noi per giugno non siano del tutto inventate è troppo? probabilmente si...ma di certo proprio oggi che doveva sancire la fine del discorso conte-milan una certa speranza l'ha comunque riaccesa...



Lo spero tanto sia così. 
Ma secondo me non ha proprio un accordo con noi per giugno, altrimenti non sarebbero andati così avanti nella trattativa (che c era perché se lo dice AS..)
Fatto sta che noi ci siamo,poco ma sicuro


----------



## hakaishin (30 Ottobre 2018)

Giek ha scritto:


> Non è allenatore stile Real. Se fosse andato a Madrid e avesse cominciato a richiedere i suoi giocatori tipo (Giaccherini, Zaza, Eder, Sturaro, Moses, etc..) l’avrebbero impallinato. Giustamente



Ma ti immagini sta gente al real? 
Coi forconi l’avrebbero inseguito


----------



## hakaishin (30 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Lo spero tanto sia così.
> Ma secondo me non ha proprio un accordo con noi per giugno, altrimenti non sarebbero andati così avanti nella trattativa (che c era perché se lo dice AS..)
> Fatto sta che noi ci siamo,poco ma sicuro


Come dicevo oggi secondo me è sicuro che siete su conte, ora dipende dalle vostre possibilità e dalla sua volontà.
Sul fatto della trattativa conte-real non si deve credere a ciò che leggiamo, soprattutto sulla stampa spagnola che sono peracottari. Sicuramente il real l’ha cercato con la puzza sotto al naso (tipo ti prendiamo come 45ma alternativa dato che sei l’unico libero) e il buon andonio si sarà fatto 2 calcoli..


----------



## Beppe85 (30 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come dicevo oggi secondo me è sicuro che siete su conte, ora dipende dalle vostre possibilità e dalla sua volontà.
> Sul fatto della trattativa conte-real non si deve credere a ciò che leggiamo, soprattutto sulla stampa spagnola che sono peracottari. Sicuramente il real l’ha cercato con la puzza sotto al naso (tipo ti prendiamo come 45ma alternativa dato che sei l’unico libero) e il buon andonio si sarà fatto 2 calcoli..



Siamo a 15 punti e se vincessimo contro il Genoa avremmo gli stessi punti della Lazio, quarta...
Forse siamo su conte ma al momento gattuso non rischia.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Molto molto intelligente. Nei suoi panni avrei fatto la stessa cosa.
> 
> Solo un pazzo oggi accetterebbe di allenare il Real.



Perchè sei di parte e vuoi Conte.

Secondo te, oggi, è meglio allenare il MILAN che il Real Madrid?

Ma per favore.... è stato un demente, ma tanto non credo sia lui ad aver rifiutato, anzi ci metto le palle sul fuoco.


----------



## juventino (30 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 ottobre 2018, è stato Antonio Conte a dire no al Real Madrid. Due i motivi che hanno spinto il tecnico italiano a rifiutare la panchina del prestigioso club spagnolo: lo spogliatoio ostile, a partire da Sergio Ramos, e i troppi rischi: per Conte non aveva nessun senso andare in un Real che ha appena ceduto Ronaldo senza comprare nessun altro. Così come non aveva senso andare in una squadra che ha appena vinto tre Champions di fila (quasi impossibile ripetersi) ed attualmente è nona in Liga. C'era il rischio di arrivare a fine stagione senza vittorie ed essere cacciato.
> 
> Come già ampiamente riportato, il tecnico del Real sarà Solari ad interim. Poi forse arriverà Martinez anche se il sogno di Perez è Mourinho.



Era troppo strano che accettasse una squadra in corsa: sa perfettamente che a giugno avrà la fila e quindi aspetta.


----------



## Djici (30 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè sei di parte e vuoi Conte.
> 
> Secondo te, oggi, è meglio allenare il MILAN che il Real Madrid?
> 
> Ma per favore.... è stato un demente, ma tanto non credo sia lui ad aver rifiutato, anzi ci metto le palle sul fuoco.



Ma no. E ovvio che è meglio allenare il Real ma il momento storico non è per nulla buono. 
E come quando Guardiola è andato al Bayern che vinceva tutto. Andare al Bayern era una buona idea ma NON IN QUEL Momento. 
Invece allenare il Milan oggi li permetterebbe di fare meglio che con il Real (confrontando ovviamente le attese). Da noi se finisce quarto ha fatto il suo lavoro. Al Real se finisce secondo è va fuori in coppa ai quarti avrà floppato alla grande (per quella piazza più che esigente)


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma no. E ovvio che è meglio allenare il Real ma il momento storico non è per nulla buono.
> E come quando Guardiola è andato al Bayern che vinceva tutto. Andare al Bayern era una buona idea ma NON IN QUEL Momento.
> Invece allenare il Milan oggi li permetterebbe di fare meglio che con il Real (confrontando ovviamente le attese). Da noi se finisce quarto ha fatto il suo lavoro. Al Real se finisce secondo è va fuori in coppa ai quarti avrà floppato alla grande (per quella piazza più che esigente)



Niente, pure tu ormai sei infetto.

Conte non va al Real di proposito, cosa mi tocca sentire.

Vado spesso d'accordo con te, non su questo evidentemente.

Sicuramente preferirà lottare per il quarto posto col Milan che lottare quest' anno con il Real per la CL o tutt' al più il prossimo.


----------



## jacky (30 Ottobre 2018)

E anche in questo caso, quelli che dicevano che Montella non era da Milan, che Gattuso è chiaramente un tecnico di categoria inferiore (visto come si gioca i match con avversari di pari livello) e che Conte non di certo aveva Madrid tra i suoi sogni... NON CI HANNO PRESO 

Ancora ricordo i messaggi di chi diceva che Madrid gli offriva budget, vittorie, Champions, fama etc... ha rifiutato!


----------



## 7vinte (30 Ottobre 2018)

Andare al Real ora è prendere in mano una squadra a fine ciclo. Con il Milan è l'opposto. Conte al Real avrebbe fallito sicuramente, anche perché aveva già i giocatori contro. Ha fatto benissimo, ora spero che Gattuso arrivi 3 o 4 e poi a dine stagione il cambio


----------



## EmmePi (30 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 ottobre 2018, è stato Antonio Conte a dire no al Real Madrid. Due i motivi che hanno spinto il tecnico italiano a rifiutare la panchina del prestigioso club spagnolo: lo spogliatoio ostile, a partire da Sergio Ramos, e i troppi rischi: per Conte non aveva nessun senso andare in un Real che ha appena ceduto Ronaldo senza comprare nessun altro. Così come non aveva senso andare in una squadra che ha appena vinto tre Champions di fila (quasi impossibile ripetersi) ed attualmente è nona in Liga. C'era il rischio di arrivare a fine stagione senza vittorie ed essere cacciato.
> 
> Come già ampiamente riportato, il tecnico del Real sarà Solari ad interim. Poi forse arriverà Martinez anche se il sogno di Perez è Mourinho.



L'annosa storiella della volpe e l'uva? O Conte è pragmatico e ha davvero capito che ci sarebbe stato solo da perdere reputazione.
Che Conte pensi di venire al Milan per ricostruire una squadra, contando anche sulla società solida?
Che aspetti l'esonero di Murinho? O voglia davvero stare alla finestra fino a giugno aspettando poi qualche squadrona di Premier o lo stesso Real o PSG ecc.?

Mah


----------



## EmmePi (30 Ottobre 2018)

Giek ha scritto:


> Non è allenatore stile Real. Se fosse andato a Madrid e avesse cominciato a richiedere i suoi giocatori tipo (Giaccherini, Zaza, Eder, Sturaro, Moses, etc..) l’avrebbero impallinato. Giustamente



Mettetevi daccordo, o Conte cerca profili quali hai detto o chiede tanti Top player come dicono altri...

Per me vuole solo giocatori funzionali ai suoi dettami calcistici, sia Top che non...


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 ottobre 2018, è stato Antonio Conte a dire no al Real Madrid. Due i motivi che hanno spinto il tecnico italiano a rifiutare la panchina del prestigioso club spagnolo: lo spogliatoio ostile, a partire da Sergio Ramos, e i troppi rischi: per Conte non aveva nessun senso andare in un Real che ha appena ceduto Ronaldo senza comprare nessun altro. Così come non aveva senso andare in una squadra che ha appena vinto tre Champions di fila (quasi impossibile ripetersi) ed attualmente è nona in Liga. C'era il rischio di arrivare a fine stagione senza vittorie ed essere cacciato.
> 
> Come già ampiamente riportato, il tecnico del Real sarà Solari ad interim. Poi forse arriverà Martinez anche se il sogno di Perez è Mourinho.



Se davvero lo ha fatto è un pazzo e un genio al tempo stesso.
Infinita stima.
Non è certo che una chiamata del real potrebbe arrivare una seconda volta.


----------



## EmmePi (30 Ottobre 2018)

Mah... che abbia già davvero un accordo col Milan per la prossima stagione?
Tutto l'anno a palle all'aria e poi ricomincia l'avventura in rossonero, nuova società, ritorno in Italia, vendette da consumare, una società risanata e opulenta...

Sperem.


----------



## sunburn (30 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Mah... che abbia già davvero un accordo col Milan per la prossima stagione?
> Tutto l'anno a palle all'aria e poi ricomincia l'avventura in rossonero, nuova società, ritorno in Italia, vendette da consumare, una società risanata e opulenta...
> 
> Sperem.



Se fosse così, Gattuso sarebbe già stato esonerato e si sarebbe data la possibilità a Conte di iniziare a lavorare con la squadra, visto che la base sarà la stessa. Si spera con qualche innesto di spessore, ma di certo non cambieremo 15 uomini.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Molto molto intelligente. Nei suoi panni avrei fatto la stessa cosa.
> 
> Solo un pazzo oggi accetterebbe di allenare il Real.



Si ha fatto una considerazione saggia..lui alla fine non ha bisogno di lavorare ne di mostrarsi bravo, ha i risultati dalla sua..il parafulmine dei casini fatti in estate da Perez non lo va a fare


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se fosse così, Gattuso sarebbe già stato esonerato e si sarebbe data la possibilità a Conte di iniziare a lavorare con la squadra, visto che la base sarà la stessa. Si spera con qualche innesto di spessore, ma di certo non cambieremo 15 uomini.



Invece no..prendere le robe in corsa non aiuta mai, specie se la squadra è col mister..

Metti che arriva Conte e non chiudessimo 4°..sarebbe bruciato..

A fine anno se con Conte c'è un accordo Gattuso sarà esonerato a prescindere dai risultati


----------



## zlatan (30 Ottobre 2018)

Ma dai su ce lo vedete uno sano di mente rifiutare il Real? Impossibile, le pressioni interne di Ramos su Perez, hanno causato il tutto secondo me


----------



## juventino (30 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se davvero lo ha fatto è un pazzo e un genio al tempo stesso.
> Infinita stima.
> Non è certo che una chiamata del real potrebbe arrivare una seconda volta.



A fine anno il Real andrà ad implorarlo in ginocchio di firmare e lui lo sa benissimo.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 ottobre 2018, è stato Antonio Conte a dire no al Real Madrid. Due i motivi che hanno spinto il tecnico italiano a rifiutare la panchina del prestigioso club spagnolo: lo spogliatoio ostile, a partire da Sergio Ramos, e i troppi rischi: per Conte non aveva nessun senso andare in un Real che ha appena ceduto Ronaldo senza comprare nessun altro. Così come non aveva senso andare in una squadra che ha appena vinto tre Champions di fila (quasi impossibile ripetersi) ed attualmente è nona in Liga. C'era il rischio di arrivare a fine stagione senza vittorie ed essere cacciato.
> 
> Come già ampiamente riportato, il tecnico del Real sarà Solari ad interim. Poi forse arriverà Martinez anche se il sogno di Perez è Mourinho.



Beh, ha usato il cervello, poco da dire.


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> L'ho sempre sostenuto che solo uno fuori di testa accetterebbe oggi la panchina del Real. Ed infatti quel letame di Lopetegui ci si è pure fatto esonerare dall'incarico di CT della Nazionale.



Su Lopetegui ti do ragione, ma ad oggi un tecnico che va li se ha la garanzia di poter concludere la stagione senza assilli di vincere e con la garanzia di un grande mercato la prossima estate è tutt'altro che pazzo.

La mia sensazione è che Conte non fosse tanto apprezzato da molti leader dello spogliatoio madrinista, le dichiarazioni di Ramos di Domenica vanno proprio in questa direzione, pare il gruppo non voglia un sergente ma un padre che li capisca ed aiuti.

Penso al recente passato ed ai fallimenti di Mou e Benitez, per me con Conte pensavano alla stessa situazione.


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> A fine anno il Real andrà ad implorarlo in ginocchio di firmare e lui lo sa benissimo.



Balle, certi treni non passano due volte.


----------



## juventino (30 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Balle, certi treni non passano due volte.



Il treno su cui gli hanno offerto di salire era sfasciato e pieno di passeggeri che non lo volevano a bordo. Inoltre sembra che il capostazione di questo treno stia pensando a fine anno di offrire un'altra corsa ad un suo ex passeggero portoghese, attualmente impegnato in Inghilterra.
Metafore a parte, quel che sostieni spesso è vero, ma dubito sia il caso di Conte.


----------



## Djici (30 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Niente, pure tu ormai sei infetto.
> 
> Conte non va al Real di proposito, cosa mi tocca sentire.
> 
> ...



Ma no. Non sono infetto. Anzi. Per me Conte à Madrid in questa situazione non avrebbe fatto bene... Prova che non credo che Conte sia un mago capace di trasformare il Chievo in Barcellona.
Per le sue caratteristiche è per il gioco che fa fare ai suoi giocatori, il Real non lo può allenare. 
I tifosi ne chiederebbero la testa pure se vincesse 20 partita di fila... Come successe a Don Fabio.
Il rischio flop sarebbe altissimo. Anche perché i fenomeni del Real vanno sopratutto gestiti. Se chiedi a quei giocatori di fare "il soldatino" e capace che il gruppo decida di farti fuori dopo 2 allenamenti e mezza partita. 
Il discorso sarebbe diverso se quelli di Madrid non vincessero nulla da dieci anni e sarebbero disposti a tutto pure di tornare (come siamo ridotti noi al momento). 
I giocatori del Real non sono affamati. Sono a fine ciclo. Perez ha ceduto uno dei giocatori più forti della storia senza nemmeno rimpiazzarlo. 
Conte è stato intelligente tanto quanto Zidane.


----------



## Anguus (30 Ottobre 2018)

Scelta azzeccatissima, oggi prendere il "treno" Real è prendere un treno con la certezza di deragliare. Momento storico peggiore per andare ad allenare una squadra allo sbando, che deve ricostruire tutto dopo la cessione di Ronaldo. Andare al Real oggi è andare al macello per chiunque. Guardate che fine ha fatto Lopetegui che se gli va bene torna ad allenare tra un anno in una squadra di metà classifica.


----------



## Goro (30 Ottobre 2018)

Non mi aspettavo Conte rifiutasse, molto bravo a non farsi "ingolosire" 

Ramos e compagnia avranno avuto il loro peso nella decisione con Perez e Conte avrà capito che l'aria non era favorevole, molto intelligente.

Per quanto riguarda il Milan, più facile che c'entri la causa col Chelsea  Ad oggi Champions in bilico, sanzioni UEFA e SA ci rendono poco appetibili per un tecnico che, come detto su, a giugno avrà la fila o comunque abbastanza scelta ai piani alti a disposizione da poter rimandare il rientro in Italia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 ottobre 2018, è stato Antonio Conte a dire no al Real Madrid. Due i motivi che hanno spinto il tecnico italiano a rifiutare la panchina del prestigioso club spagnolo: lo spogliatoio ostile, a partire da Sergio Ramos, e i troppi rischi: per Conte non aveva nessun senso andare in un Real che ha appena ceduto Ronaldo senza comprare nessun altro. Così come non aveva senso andare in una squadra che ha appena vinto tre Champions di fila (quasi impossibile ripetersi) ed attualmente è nona in Liga. C'era il rischio di arrivare a fine stagione senza vittorie ed essere cacciato.
> 
> Come già ampiamente riportato, il tecnico del Real sarà Solari ad interim. Poi forse arriverà Martinez anche se il sogno di Perez è Mourinho.


*
Sport Mediaset: tifosi in rivolta per la scelta di Martinez. Il CT belga è nato a Belaguer, comune della Catalogna. 
C'è ancora un piccolo spiraglio per Conte.*


----------



## EmmePi (30 Ottobre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il treno su cui gli hanno offerto di salire era sfasciato e pieno di passeggeri che non lo volevano a bordo. Inoltre sembra che il capostazione di questo treno stia pensando a fine anno di offrire un'altra corsa ad un suo ex passeggero portoghese, attualmente impegnato in Inghilterra.
> Metafore a parte, quel che sostieni spesso è vero, ma dubito sia il caso di Conte.



Noi abbiamo un trenino lego, andrà bene lo stesso?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Ottobre 2018)

Era troppo strano che accettasse. Sti giornalisti a furia di dire balle riescono a convincerti di una roba senza senso.

Forza Antonio ti aspettiamo


----------



## Garrincha (30 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 ottobre 2018, è stato Antonio Conte a dire no al Real Madrid. Due i motivi che hanno spinto il tecnico italiano a rifiutare la panchina del prestigioso club spagnolo: lo spogliatoio ostile, a partire da Sergio Ramos, e i troppi rischi: per Conte non aveva nessun senso andare in un Real che ha appena ceduto Ronaldo senza comprare nessun altro. Così come non aveva senso andare in una squadra che ha appena vinto tre Champions di fila (quasi impossibile ripetersi) ed attualmente è nona in Liga. C'era il rischio di arrivare a fine stagione senza vittorie ed essere cacciato.
> 
> Come già ampiamente riportato, il tecnico del Real sarà Solari ad interim. Poi forse arriverà Martinez anche se il sogno di Perez è Mourinho.



La volpe e l'uva, semmai sono i giocatori del Real a rifiutarlo. 

Vero che avrà avuto dei dubbi perché al Real serve un gestore alla Ancelotti o Mourinho, non un allenatore alla Conte confermati dall'ostilità dello spogliatoio


----------



## Nils (30 Ottobre 2018)

Aveva delle difficoltà oggettive nell'ambiente Real,
ma è comunque la squadra più ambita al mondo, un treno che passa solo una volta,
è stato un coniglio, saggio, ma sempre coniglio.


----------



## Davidoff (30 Ottobre 2018)

Anche se non andrà al Real faccio molta fatica a credere che possa venire ad allenare noi, che a giugno saremo sotto SA e probabilmente fuori dalla Champions. Avrà altre opzioni che gli daranno più soldi e garanzie tecniche. Le uniche carte da giocare che avremmo sono la possibilità di tornare in Italia e una fantomatica vendetta sulla Juventus (che potrebbe non consumarsi mai, per come siamo ridotti ora).


----------



## hakaishin (30 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> E anche in questo caso, quelli che dicevano che Montella non era da Milan, che Gattuso è chiaramente un tecnico di categoria inferiore (visto come si gioca i match con avversari di pari livello) e che Conte non di certo aveva Madrid tra i suoi sogni... NON CI HANNO PRESO
> 
> Ancora ricordo i messaggi di chi diceva che Madrid gli offriva budget, vittorie, Champions, fama etc... ha rifiutato!


Si ma era anche schifato da tutti al real..diciamole le cose come stanno


----------



## hakaishin (30 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se davvero lo ha fatto è un pazzo e un genio al tempo stesso.
> Infinita stima.
> Non è certo che una chiamata del real potrebbe arrivare una seconda volta.



Anche allegri ha rifiutato il real in estate
E ha avuto ragione


----------



## hakaishin (30 Ottobre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il treno su cui gli hanno offerto di salire era sfasciato e pieno di passeggeri che non lo volevano a bordo. Inoltre sembra che il capostazione di questo treno stia pensando a fine anno di offrire un'altra corsa ad un suo ex passeggero portoghese, attualmente impegnato in Inghilterra.
> Metafore a parte, quel che sostieni spesso è vero, ma dubito sia il caso di Conte.



Comunque il sogno di perez è löw


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Comunque il sogno di perez è löw



Pensa che sogni...


----------



## EmmePi (30 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Comunque il sogno di perez è löw



Il mio è Belen.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pensa che sogni...



Perez 
È tutto strano


----------



## hakaishin (30 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Il mio è Belen.



C’è di meglio


----------



## nybreath (30 Ottobre 2018)

Non cerchiamo sempre la soluzione più complicata, se fino a questi giorni Conte non aveva rescisso con il Chelsea, e ora invece ha rescisso ed era vicinissimo, più di una fonte giornalistica portava anche l orario dell annuncio, significa che è successo qualcosa, non che Conte abbia rifiutato perchè non voleva andare al Real.


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il treno su cui gli hanno offerto di salire era sfasciato e pieno di passeggeri che non lo volevano a bordo. Inoltre sembra che il capostazione di questo treno stia pensando a fine anno di offrire un'altra corsa ad un suo ex passeggero portoghese, attualmente impegnato in Inghilterra.
> Metafore a parte, quel che sostieni spesso è vero, ma dubito sia il caso di Conte.



Quei stessi passeggeri che non vogliono Conte ora non lo vorranno nemmeno a giugno, non credi? 

Al Real ci andrà un altro tecnico, ne Conte ne Mourinho, vedrai. Lo spogliatoio non li vuole, Perez mica può partire con il piede sbagliato.


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche allegri ha rifiutato il real in estate
> E ha avuto ragione



Lui si, perchè un Real con la pancia piena dopo tre coppe campioni, senza un giocatore da 50 gol impossibile da sostituire era un fallimento annunciato. Ora che Lopetegui ha fallito come ampiamente annunciato si azzera tutto, quindi il prossimo tecnico peggio non può fare, quindi chiunque vada fa bene ad accettare ora, anche perchè la prossima estate il mercato sarà sontuoso si dice.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lui si, perchè un Real con la pancia piena dopo tre coppe campioni, senza un giocatore da 50 gol impossibile da sostituire era un fallimento annunciato. Ora che Lopetegui ha fallito come ampiamente annunciato si azzera tutto, quindi il prossimo tecnico peggio non può fare, quindi chiunque vada fa bene ad accettare ora, anche perchè la prossima estate il mercato sarà sontuoso si dice.



Secondo me accettare adesso è proprio una follia. Se ne parla la stagione prossima secondo me


----------



## Milancholy (30 Ottobre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> L'ho sempre sostenuto che solo uno fuori di testa accetterebbe oggi la panchina del Real. Ed infatti quel letame di Lopetegui ci si è pure fatto esonerare dall'incarico di CT della Nazionale.



Aprioristicamente, dal mio punto di vista, è il rifiuto della panchina "merengue" una mossa poco credibile ed insana. Ronaldo o non Ronaldo, parliamo della squadra più prestigiosa del mondo, di contratti da 7/8 mln a stagione, di un potere politico-mediatico inarrivabile nonchè di una rosa ancor'oggi di livello clamoroso. Ed "Andonio gobbo-gatto morto" dunque ci sputerebbe... in fervente attesa di un contratto meno remunerativo, in una realtà minore come il Milan e la serie A attuali, elettrizzato dalla prospettiva di sbattersi (nella migliore delle ipotesi) per una qualificazione/permanenza in Champions?


----------



## 1972 (30 Ottobre 2018)

secondo me , come spesso accade nel calcio, e' solo questione di $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## numero 3 (30 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Concordo
> Non potevo pensare fosse cosi pazzo da andarci



Invece secondo me ha sbagliato, l'anno prossimo il Real compra il comprabile che vuole e Conte avrebbe potuto ripartire da 0 con i suoi feticci..Il Real e sempre Il Real e in fondo ogni giocatore del pianeta esclusi pochi resistono ai soldi e al fascino del club.
Hazard Neymar Lewandovski kante Griezmann..questi sono futuribili blancos


----------



## hakaishin (30 Ottobre 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Invece secondo me ha sbagliato, l'anno prossimo il Real compra il comprabile che vuole e Conte avrebbe potuto ripartire da 0 con i suoi feticci..Il Real e sempre Il Real e in fondo ogni giocatore del pianeta esclusi pochi resistono ai soldi e al fascino del club.
> Hazard Neymar Lewandovski kante Griezmann..questi sono futuribili blancos



I feticci di conte non sono roba da real
E poi chi ti dice che conte sarebbe rimasto al real a giugno?


----------



## pazzomania (31 Ottobre 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Invece secondo me ha sbagliato, l'anno prossimo il Real compra il comprabile che vuole e Conte avrebbe potuto ripartire da 0 con i suoi feticci..Il Real e sempre Il Real e in fondo ogni giocatore del pianeta esclusi pochi resistono ai soldi e al fascino del club.
> Hazard Neymar Lewandovski kante Griezmann..questi sono futuribili blancos





hakaishin ha scritto:


> I feticci di conte non sono roba da real
> E poi chi ti dice che conte sarebbe rimasto al real a giugno?



Ma dai, ma almeno voi.

Ma davvero credete abbia rifiutato il Real?


----------



## hakaishin (31 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma dai, ma almeno voi.
> 
> Ma davvero credete abbia rifiutato il Real?



Conoscendo andonio è possibile 
Magari Stavano trattando e lui si aspettava alcune cose, in più ha visto che lo schifano tutti al real


----------



## Rivera10 (31 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 ottobre 2018, è stato Antonio Conte a dire no al Real Madrid. Due i motivi che hanno spinto il tecnico italiano a rifiutare la panchina del prestigioso club spagnolo: lo spogliatoio ostile, a partire da Sergio Ramos, e i troppi rischi: per Conte non aveva nessun senso andare in un Real che ha appena ceduto Ronaldo senza comprare nessun altro. Così come non aveva senso andare in una squadra che ha appena vinto tre Champions di fila (quasi impossibile ripetersi) ed attualmente è nona in Liga. C'era il rischio di arrivare a fine stagione senza vittorie ed essere cacciato.
> 
> Come già ampiamente riportato, il tecnico del Real sarà Solari ad interim. Poi forse arriverà Martinez anche se il sogno di Perez è Mourinho.



La volpe e l'uva. Poi si rimprovera a qualcun altro di avere la stampa amica...


----------

